
How Outsourced explained about Managers acting as coaches - the_bong_one
https://grosum.com/blog.do?method=openBlogBody&id=What_Outsourced_taught_about_Manager_as_coaches
======
the_bong_one
How the television series Outsourced helped to understand, managers can act as
coaches.

